# stachlige Wintergäste (Igel 2012)



## Gunnar (24. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Leute.

  Gestern Nachmittag am Teich ist uns ein Igel über den Weg gelaufen.....das ist ja nicht´s besonderes, aber der sah so komisch aus, das wir uns die Sache näher betrachten wollten....und was soll ich sagen, der war voll mit __ ZECKEN!!!!
  ...also schwups ein paar Handschuhe und Eimer zum Transport geholt....ein weißes Tuch auf dem Tisch ausgebreitet, den Igel aufs Tuch, Zeckenzange geholt und los ging die OP.
  ...Stück für Stück, Zecke für Zecke wurde nach und nach entfernt, anfangs die Zecken aufs weiße Tuch...da wollten einige die Flucht ergreifen, dann eine Plastikschale geholt und die ekligen Zecken dort hinein....die Schale füllte sich mehr und mehr und auch dort krabbelten sie die steile Wand hinauf....also immer wieder aufgepasst, dass keine abhauen kann.
  ...und der Igel???...ich glaube der fand die Aktion gar nicht so schlecht, denn der hielt immer mehr und mehr still und ließ sich die Aktion gefallen (naja, was sollte er auch machen)
  ...das Ganze hat so eine halbe Stunde gedauert....dann haben wir den Igel ins Gras gelegt, damit er sich von der langen OP ausruhen kann...und wir haben die Zecken gezählt...es waren 79 STÜCK - kaum zu glauben!!!!

  ...und als wir mit dem zählen der Zecken fertig waren haben wir dem Igel den Rücken gekehrt und der hat das gleich zur Flucht genutzt und ist unter den nächsten Busch gelaufen.

  ...hier nun die Bilder von der IGEL - Zeckenaktion

     


  ...hatte zuvor im Forum nach ähnlichen Beiträgen gesucht und das hier gefunden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4711/?q=zecken

  ...ach ja, wer wissen will, was wir mit den Zecken gemacht haben....die sind samt OP-Tuch im Kaminfeuer gelandet und braten jetzt in der ewigen Hölle!!!

  ...wer kennt sich hier aus und hat ähnliche Dinge erlebt oder gesehen....haben wir evtl. einen Förster hier unter uns, der sollte dazu auch was sagen oder besser schreiben können...


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Gunnar, für Langzeithilfe hättest Du ihn mit Ungezieferpuder für Katzen behandeln können !


----------



## HAnniGAP (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

nein!!! bitte kein puder    das atmen die igel ein und es schädigt sie!!


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Hanni, du sollst dem Igel ja nicht den Puder ins Maul schütten, auf der Igelstation bei uns werden alle gepudert !
Dann dürfte man das ja auch nicht bei Katzen machen .


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Hallo Gunnar,

erst einmal  für die Aktion und Doku überhaupt. Das war aber noch ein kleiner Igel, den hätte ich noch mal gewogen und eventuell ein paar Tage unter Beobachtung gehalten und bei entsprechenden Anzeichen einem Tierarzt vorgestellt (i.d.R. - zumindest bei uns - behandeln die Wildtiere kostenlos).

Ansonsten hat Karsten hier noch ein paar interessante Infos aufgelistet:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/21
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28


----------



## Wanderra (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Hallo Gunnar!

Meinen Respekt für Deine Aktion!
Find ich prima, wenn man sich nicht nur um die eigenen Tiere kümmert. 
Kommt ja leider nicht mehr so oft vor!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Gunnar (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

...Ungezieferpuder hatten wir nicht zur Hand und scheint ja auch gut so zu sein...
...für uns war klar, das dem Igel geholfen werden muß...wer hat schon Bock auf diese kleinen Monster und dann noch soooo viele...
...die Beiträge von Karsten sind sehr interessant, die hätten wir gestern gebrauchen können..., aber man lernt ja nie aus!!
...und Versteckmöglichkeiten für den Winter bietet unser Grundstück bzw. eingentlich alle Grundstücke im Dorf jede Menge....im Kaminholzstapel hat vor Jahren auch mal ein Igel überwintert...da war ab und an solch komisches grunzen zu hören...war doch wohl ein Igel, denn gesehen haben wir ihn nicht!!??


----------



## HAnniGAP (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Allgemeine Igel Tipps: 

Prüfen den Zustand und das Gewicht des Igels vorm Winter. Er sollte gute 500g haben. Besser 700g. 
Zecken mit der Zeckenzange Zecke für Zecke entfernen. 
Bei Parasitenbefall, mit Flohspray (Frontline) behandeln, dazu aber unbedingt den Kopf des Tieres schützen und von hinten 1 - 2mal ansprühen. Kein Pulver und auch kein Spot on verwenden! Und niemals bei Babies anwenden. Das ist tödlich für einen Igel. 

Bei Innenparasiten: 
Behandelt euren Igel nur mit Dectomax. Nicht mit Ivomec sowie Citarin!!! Es ist gegen alle Innenparasiten und sehr gut verträglich, wenn es richtig dosiert verabreicht wird (Tierarzt der Erfahrung mit Igeln hat/Tierheim)! Babys, schwache oder verletzte Tiere nicht entwurmen! Das kann mit tödlich enden. 
Bei offenen Wunden mit Madenbefall alle Maden entfernen. Dazu das Tier in handwarmem Wasser Baden. Der Kopf bitte nicht mit Unterwasser Tauchen. wenn die Maden unter Wasser sind und keine Luft haben, lassen Sie von dem Tier ab


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Super gemacht. Morgen hat er aber wieder welche. Alle Igel, die ich genauer ansehen konnte haben so viele Zecken. Kann man nix machen. Die igel laufen eben im hohen Gras und in den Büschen, wo die Zecken auf Futter warten. Denke das ist wohl föllig normal.

Grüße Michael


----------



## HAnniGAP (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Hi Jo. Igel speicheln sich selbst, immer wenn sie was neues riechen, ein. Dabei ist die Gefahr des einatmens da. Die Lungenwürmer können vom Pulver gelähmt werden und die Lunge verstopfen. :shock


----------



## Moonlight (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Ich hatte vor 3Jahren mal einen Igel paar Tage in Pflege. Der hatte auch ein paar Zecken ...
Dem Igel gings nicht gut, er hustete und flüchtete nicht, also bin ich mit ihm zum Tierarzt gefahren.

Und die Tierärztin hat mir erklärt, dass es völlig normal ist wenn Igel von Zecken befallen sind. Das wäre ein Zeichen, dass das Immunsystem noch funktioniert. Um so mehr Zecken ... um so gesünder soll der Igel sein 

Erst einen sterbenden Igel werden die Zecken verlassen ... so ihre Aussage.
Und sie hatte Recht. Er ist wenige Tage nach dem Tierarztbesucht verstorben ... und er hatte als toter Igel keinerlei Zecken mehr.

Also laßt sie dran ... ist nur unnützer Stress für das Wildtier.

Mandy


----------



## Gunnar (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Also laßt sie dran ... ist nur unnützer Stress für das Wildtier.Mandy



...dranlassen, ich weiß nicht!!! Schließlich fallen die Zecken irgendwann von selbst ab und die Zecke, die bereits die Paarung hinter sich hat wird die nächste Generation mit bis zu 3000 Eiern ablegen - das kann für uns alle nicht GUT sein!
....und hätten Igel die Möglichkeit diese ekligen __ Parasiten zu entfernen, würde sicherlich jeder Igel diese Chanse nutzen...

NUR EINE TOTE VERBRANNTE ZECKE IST EINE GUTE ZECKE!!!


----------



## karsten. (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

@Gunnar 







Igel die man nicht nachts mit der Taschenlampe aufspürt haben meist Probleme.

Eine chemische Behandlung gegen __ Parasiten sollte nur von Fachleuten vorgenommen werden: 
zertifizierte Igelaufzuchstationen ,Tierärzte die wirklich Erfahrung mit Igeln haben .

Uns fallen regelmäßig Tiere um denen aus falsch verstandener  "Hygiene" und gutem Willen bereits tödliche Dosen gesetzt wurden und dann erst zu uns kommen . 


nur so 

für alles rund um Igel 

wir haben zur Zeit "nur" Zwei  , wohl "Mutter" und "Kind" 

gefunden in einem Müllcontainer .......


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Hallo..

Puder ist ********...  ( sorry)  besser ist Frontline....  kann man sogar stressfrei fürs Tier einfach auftropfen...   hält dann ca. 4 Wochen.... töte auch Flöhe und Haarlinge....


----------



## Gunnar (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

@Karsten
  ...sehr interessante Links, die du da eingestellt hast...werd heute Abend zu diesem Thema  weiter schnökern...

  ...hier mal eine kleine Stelle aus dem Text "Zecken"...Link von Karsten...kann jeder selber lesen!

*"Stellen zeckenbefallene Igelpfleglinge eine Gefahr für den Menschen dar?*
.....Am besten ist es, wenn man möglichst viele der sich auf dem Igel befindenden Zecken sofort entfernt. Auch diese sind selbstverständlich sofort abzutöten. Da gewaltsam entfernte Zecken unter Umständen noch nicht satt sind, besteht die Gefahr, dass sie sofort versuchen, einen neuen Wirt zu finden und entsprechend „stechfreudig“ sind. Dasselbe gilt, wenn ein mit zeckenbefallener Igel stirbt. Die Zecken spüren, dass das alte Wirtstier sie nicht weiter ernähren kann und verlassen es. So kann es in der Umgebung des toten Igels zu einer Anhäufung von noch nicht gesättigter Zeckenstadien kommen."


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Igel mit viele  Zecken*

Hallo,

nochmal wegen dem Puder:
ich habe eine Bekannte die eine Auffangstation für Igel betreibt.

Aussage von ihr: Auf keinen Fall Puder, das ist tödlich für die kleinen Kerlchen!


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Okt. 2012)

*Wintergäste*

Hallo,
seit vorgestern sind die ersten Wintergäste zu Besuch.
Hab sie Abends um 23 Uhr auf der Terasse erwischt, wie sie sich übers Katzenfutter für die Nachbarskatze hergemacht haben.

Bei dem großem mach ich mir keine Sorgen, aber der kleine muß wohl für den Winter noch etwas zulegen.


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wintergäste*

Hallo Ralph,
ja, der Kleine muss wohl noch ein paar Enheiten mehr futtern... sieht noch arg jung aus.

Die nehmen halt auch was sie kriegen können


----------



## lollo (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wintergäste*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> wie sie sich übers Katzenfutter für die Nachbarskatze hergemacht haben.



Hallo,

dann sag mal deinem Nachbarn er möge sein Katze jetzt mal selbst füttern, du hast jetzt andere Futteraufgaben übernommen, damit das noch klappt bis zum Winter. 

Dieser hier, ist eine Handaufzucht aus den letzten Jahren, kommt täglich und fordert direkt sein Futter ein. Da stört in auch nicht der große Vierbeiner im Hintergrund.
 
Und alleine kommt er auch nicht.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wintergäste*

Die Frau vom Nachbarn kocht wohl nicht so gut

Die Katze war eigentlich schon da als wir damals eingezogen sind.

Das eine Schälchen Futter was sie am Tag bei uns bekommt tut auch nicht weh.

Um den kleinen Igel mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen, meine Frau schaut schon drauf das der genug zu beißen kriegt, sie ist sehr tierlieb, außer bei __ Spinnen.
Da muß ich ran


----------



## Joerg (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wintergäste*

Hallo Ralph,
meine Igel mögen besonders das Winterfutter für die Koi. Das ist fettreich und sehr nahrhaft.
Wenn ich etwas liegen lasse oder der Behälter nicht gut zu ist, kann man sie jeden Abend knabbern hören.


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wintergäste*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Um den kleinen Igel mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen, meine Frau schaut schon drauf das der genug zu beißen kriegt, sie ist sehr tierlieb, außer bei __ Spinnen.
> Da muß ich ran



Hi

Die kannst du auch dem Igel geben. Der freut sich da riesig drüber. __ Schnecken schmecken ihm auch gut. Hört sich zwar eklicg an aber ihm gefällt`s


----------



## Christine (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: stachlige Wintergäste (Igel 2012)*

Moin,

da wir in den nächsten Wochen noch mit weiteren Igeln im Garten rechnen, habe ich die beiden neuesten Themen mal zusammengeführt. 

In den ersten Beiträgen finden sich zahlreiche Links, die frischgebackenen Igel-Herbergseltern auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: stachlige Wintergäste (Igel 2012)*

Moin Else und Danke,

heute wollte mir der Nachbar unbedingt seinen neuen Laubsauger(seine Worte: Megahammersuperleistungpowergerät)leihen.
Hab ich gesagt: Nö, ich brauch mein Laub noch, wir haben Igel!
Das Gesicht war der Hammer


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: stachlige Wintergäste (Igel 2012)*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hab ich gesagt: Nö, ich brauch mein Laub noch, wir haben Igel!
> Das Gesicht war der Hammer


----------

